

Ask HN: what do you think of my chat app? - th0ma5

http://270rule.appspot.com/ is anonymous live chat for any page, plus a feed of who is chatting where. no login, bbcode, and some embedding are supported. let me know what you think! thank you hn!!!!
======
jackowayed
It's pretty cool. I'm using it on this page right now.

Your home site needs a little work. The links sometimes collide with the text.

It also would be good to add some kind of description on the home page. Even
just putting "Anonymous Chat for Any Page" right below the big "270rule" would
be a step up.

Also, it would be nice if it would highlight what I've posted (even if it's
only temporary, going away after a refresh) so that I can quickly see which
messages are "new" (as in came later than the last thing I've said).

Also, I did eventually find the close link on my own, but it's not at all
obvious. You can put "270 rule" somewhere else, but you really want to tell
people that that link closes it.

And if you can find a way not to allow people to open it several times on the
same page (Try clicking the bookmarklet several times and see what happens.)
that would be cool.

------
fadmmatt
Done: <http://www.yaplet.com/>

~~~
th0ma5
nice way she handles a lot of things there. i like the way usernames on the
chat are handled. interesting use of frames too

------
safetytrick
I tried out the Hot right now link, should this show active yaplet chats
across the web? I can't see myself checking pages to see if they have open
chats (I'm sure the plan is to use a link rather than check each page) Maybe a
browser plugin could alert me if other yaplet users are chatting or visiting
pages I am browsing?

------
tocomment
Whatever happened to circle of chat/conversation (I forget the exact name :-(

That was a nice one. This one sounds cool too, I'll check it out later.

------
jackowayed
Looks like you're having issues w/ the quotas already.

I just got a 403 Over Quota. Refresh fixed, but still.

------
th0ma5
sorry to interact with the service, use the bookmarklet on the main page while
browsing any other page

------
sanj
<http://talkinator.com/>

------
poops
here's another with dynamic room names <http://yamr.net/hacker_news>

------
jonursenbach
Needs a lot of work, to say the least.

